# Over 40 and looking for a specialist consultant



## Lizey (10 mo ago)

Hi, I wonder if anyone could help me? I’m new to this page, but it was recommended to me after I spoke with a kind person about the problems I’m having.
I’m now 41 and I’ve decided to look for new consultant. I understand that there are some consultants who specialise/are interested in this age group. Please can you let me know if you have any recommendations? I am based in the Birmingham/Worcester region, although would happily travel.


----------



## IzzyQ (Jul 12, 2016)

Some private gynaecologists will take you through the whole IVF journey, i don’t know how common it is but I did IVF this way instead of through a clinic. Look for a private surgical gynaecologist in your area, even if they don’t do IVF they’ll probably know someone who will! Mine has done the whole shebang from initial investigations (including endo) to egg collection to surgery to repair a bad internal c section scar. He’s doing my FET this Thursday though obviously a clinic has to store the embryos. I’m 46, had my first successful ivf with him at 41.


----------



## Lizey (10 mo ago)

IzzyQ said:


> Some private gynaecologists will take you through the whole IVF journey, i don’t know how common it is but I did IVF this way instead of through a clinic. Look for a private surgical gynaecologist in your area, even if they don’t do IVF they’ll probably know someone who will! Mine has done the whole shebang from initial investigations (including endo) to egg collection to surgery to repair a bad internal c section scar. He’s doing my FET this Thursday though obviously a clinic has to store the embryos. I’m 46, had my first successful ivf with him at 41.


Thanks for this. I’ll look into it.


----------



## MommyKenny (Jul 9, 2019)

Lizey said:


> Hi, I wonder if anyone could help me? I’m new to this page, but it was recommended to me after I spoke with a kind person about the problems I’m having.
> I’m now 41 and I’ve decided to look for new consultant. I understand that there are some consultants who specialise/are interested in this age group. Please can you let me know if you have any recommendations? I am based in the Birmingham/Worcester region, although would happily travel.


Since this was yet in March I am wondering if you found yourself a specialist already? We had our treatment in a clinic in Cyprus. You can message them ahead online or even make a call. They will need your history of course and maybe set up a meeting since you said you are willing to travel.


----------

